# Its a miracle!



## Ian Holdich (10 Dec 2012)

I have seen these before, but have to share it with you...






to see how it works (rips you off) click the link.

https://aquarium-gardening.com/details. ... &keywords=


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Dec 2012)

eyes out.


----------



## Alastair (10 Dec 2012)

Oh dear..... Bet they've sold thousands  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Dec 2012)

yeah but theres a Patent pending!!


----------



## Antipofish (10 Dec 2012)

Do they do them in different colours  ? Covered in green perhaps ?


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Dec 2012)

Lol!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## SmallestFrog (10 Dec 2012)

I think they've confused Algae with Werewolves!


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Dec 2012)

I wish this forum created a method where we could just simply like a comment, kinda like Facebook.. some comments I read I just want to hit like


----------



## dw1305 (10 Dec 2012)

Hi all,
Brilliant I'm always saying "there is no silver bullet", but now definitive proof that there is one. 


> the strong microbial action of the 99.9% pure industrial silver ......Ammonia levels are reduced along with phosphates and nitrates due to the reduced levels of bacteria in the water ...


What more could you want? I'm disappointed that they failed to get "oligodynamic effect" in though, possibly because it actually exists. All I've got to remember is that once I've got rid of all of those dreadful bacteria ammonia will be a thing of the past.


> Do they do them in different colours ? Covered in green perhaps ?


 You could have a copper or brass one, it would go green and it might actually work. There is the possibility of a bit of damage to fish and shrimps etc, but nothing is perfect. 

You could definitely have a premium quality one made from gold, and a budget option from stainless steel, and my suspicion is that they would both be just as effective as the original patent pending "silver bullet".

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ady34 (10 Dec 2012)




----------



## NatureBoy (10 Dec 2012)

Remember to take off your PowerBalance bracelet when placing in the tank... http://www.powerbalance.de/en/products/wristbands

The cosmic energies are not compatible


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Dec 2012)

Wow, hologram technology!

Sounds a bit early 90s for me that!


----------

